# How do you make a call to your client on the Uber iPhone



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Call me stupid, I've been called worse...But, I had to contact a client to locate them. I tapped on info and it showed my rider's name and phone number. But, how do I call them or text them from the iPhone? Fortunately, I had my personal phone with me and called them with that.

Also, when an Uber client called me, they reached my personal cell. The iPhone did not ring. What am I missing?

Luxi
Providence


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

The uber phone doesn't make or receive calls. You have to use your personal phone just like you did earlier.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> The uber phone doesn't make or receive calls. You have to use your personal phone just like you did earlier.


Thank you!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

The phone number displayed is your anonomyzed number. It should always be the same. So go ahead and save it to your contacts for easy access.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

You were forced to do exactly what you were supposed to do even though you didn't know it. Uber is good like that.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

If they are starting to charge$10 weekly for phone they really have to make it be able to call and receive calls. Why do we have to spend our minutes on that when uber will be charging us $40 per month. They could add data too do I could downgrade from my unlimited everything plan


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

you do not want to take calls on that phone, it's too much of a risk for your safety and no insurance company will cover uber if we use it. that ten dollars, it's my understanding, is the phone rental cost as they maintain the phones in terms of upgrades. 

HUGE PROBLEM: it used to be that we could see the name, addy and phone all in white on the main screen.
NOW: tap that stupid tiny blue on black (really, software dudes? really?) that's one new tap
NEXT: PULL OVER if you can to read it! (really, software dudes? really?) 
CALL.
The new app has added risk.
I have sent three formalized complaints to them.
Crickets.
Which is very unlike them, at least in my experience.
They simply must update that - I urge them if they read these threads, and I think they do, to put the info on the face page once the ride is accepted by driver, as it used to be.
HUGE.
this is HUGE.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

And get rid of that Mr.Belvedere nav app. Worst ever!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

If I use the app nav I hit the mute button on Mr Belvedere.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> If they are starting to charge$10 weekly for phone they really have to make it be able to call and receive calls. Why do we have to spend our minutes on that when uber will be charging us $40 per month. They could add data too do I could downgrade from my unlimited everything plan


This... I'm only on the T-Mobile $30 5gb 100 minutes, so every minute counts. With no other options such as providing our own iPhone or using the driver app on our own phone, we are being forced the $40/month. Between that and the 20+% commission, there's little left for the driver.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Joanne said:


> If I use the app nav I hit the mute button on Mr Belvedere.


Didn't even think of that. He doesn't even know where he is going. He was still trying to find my rider even after she got in the car......? He IS good for me when I get a ping in a place that I can't pull over to type address into Google. That is good to thing.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

There's a mute button??!!?!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Upper right corner


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Ya, I see it now, so hard to see against the white background and on such a small screen. -_-


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Since we can't make or receive calls from the Uber iPhone, they should have just given us tablets. Better visibility for maps and information, and they probably could have gotten them cheaper than those old iPhones.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Call me stupid, I've been called worse...But, I had to contact a client to locate them. I tapped on info and it showed my rider's name and phone number. But, how do I call them or text them from the iPhone? Fortunately, I had my personal phone with me and called them with that.
> 
> Also, when an Uber client called me, they reached my personal cell. The iPhone did not ring. What am I missing?
> 
> ...


Luxi
Yes the Uber phone doesn't receive calls and you can't call from it. With the 10$ a week they are charging we should be able to text or call the rider, instead of using your personal plan. That sucks


----------

